# MTK-Forum: Warum ich heute nicht Moutainbike fahre



## uwe50 (25. Juli 2012)

Liebe Mountainbiker und Mountainbikerinnen,

in diesem Forum könnt ihr Euch gegenseitig Argumente zuspielen, warum ihr an bestimmten Tagen nicht Mountainbike fahren wollt.

Mit einem zentralen Thema erhaltet ihr die geballte und zentrierte Kraft an Argumenten und könnt euch den Ball gegenseitig zuwerfen. 

Bin gespannt, was sich hier ansammelt ....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2012)

Liebe *Fred*-Ersteller,

Du solltest definitiv mal mit dem Mountainbiken pausieren, denn Du hast offensichtlich schon zu viel Sonne abbekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kandyman (26. Juli 2012)

Musste zu lange arbeiten.
Regeneration - bin gestern und vorgestern gefahren.
Frau böse wenn nicht daheim.
Akku von der Magicshine nicht geladen.
Schlammrad nicht einsatzfähig und es schüttet.
Heute doch lieber Saufen gehen.

Das sind so meine...


----------



## Kokomikou (26. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Liebe *Fred*-Ersteller,
> 
> Du solltest definitiv mal mit dem Mountainbiken pausieren, denn Du hast offensichtlich schon zu viel Sonne abbekommen


 

Was Dir ja nicht passieren kann, da Du ständig in allen möglichen Foren Kommentare abgibst


----------



## AnkoGenius (26. Juli 2012)

Die Regierung wollte ins Freibad -)


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2012)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Was Dir ja nicht passieren kann, da Du ständig in allen möglichen Foren Kommentare abgibst



Nö - Bei MTB News nur in genau einem Forum, dem Lokalforum "Frankfurt und Umgebung  

Morgen werde ich übrigens wohl nicht Biken, weil ich etwas im Garten machen muss und Samstag auch nicht, weil das Wetter wieder schlecht sein soll und ich zudem eine Verabredung habe.

Sonntag könnte es wieder klappen, aber das ist ja Off Topic, denn hier geht es um das Nicht-Biken


----------



## Deleted 68955 (26. Juli 2012)

... Ach und dann ist noch OS X Mountain Lion erschienen und ich muss unsere Macs updaten, ein weiterer Grund fürs Nicht-Biken.


----------



## Kokomikou (27. Juli 2012)

wahltho schrieb:


> Nö - Bei MTB News nur in genau einem Forum, dem Lokalforum "Frankfurt und Umgebung


 
Dann halt in diversen Threads, Themen, Unterforen, oder wie auch immer man das nennt. Du weißt schon was ich meine.
Viel Spaß bei der Gartenarbeit. Ich spiele heute mal Tennis und geh auch erst SO wieder auf die Piste.


----------



## oldrizzo (27. Juli 2012)

ich werde heute nicht, morgen nicht und sonntag nicht gehen, weil kein rad einsatzbereit ist....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (27. Juli 2012)

Das ist doch mal ein echter Grund


----------



## Lucafabian (30. Juli 2012)

biken? heute 

...viel zu faul!
...kein bock!
.. es regnet doch draußen!?
...reifen abgefahren 
...muß mim hund gassi.
...meine frau lässt mich nicht.
...ist doch grad so schön bequem auf der couch
...sattel ist gebrochen ( ...und nochmal danke an sq lab, super service!)
...zu kalt draußen
...zu warm draußen
...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (30. Juli 2012)

Mir ist heute absolut keine Ausrede eingefallen - Also war ich Biken


----------



## Kombinatschef (30. Juli 2012)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> biken? heute
> 
> ...viel zu faul!
> ...kein bock!
> ...



Häh? Was denn wo denn. Gewicht oder Material? Wie ich Dich kenn, Material...


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2012)

naja, einmal im jahr brech ich dinger meist durch


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Juli 2012)

ich war am sonntag doch biken, das rad war leider schon fertig, ist jetzt aber wieder dreckig und ich glaube, dass mich das nachhaltig am biken hindern wird.


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2012)

Mir ist heute morgen schon wieder keine Ausrede eingefallen 

... also bin ich schon wieder mit dem 2-Rad unterwegs


----------



## Lucafabian (31. Juli 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich war am sonntag doch biken, das rad war leider schon fertig, ist jetzt aber wieder dreckig und ich glaube, dass mich das nachhaltig am biken hindern wird.





wahltho schrieb:


> Mir ist heute morgen schon wieder keine Ausrede eingefallen
> 
> ... also bin ich schon wieder mit dem 2-Rad unterwegs



ihr seid ja krank 


vielleicht sollt ich nachher auch mal wieder, neuer opasattel ist ja montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (31. Juli 2012)

heute kann ich nicht, muss neue biketeile kaufen...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2012)

da kann man doch mit dem bike hinfahren...


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Juli 2012)

puh, das wäre zu weit gewesen... 110 km nach der Arbeit ist eine Ansage...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (31. Juli 2012)

Memme! 

... Aber immerhin doch eine gute Ausrede


----------



## oldrizzo (4. August 2012)

ich werde morgen vormittag nicht biken gehen, weil wir brunchen. so ein mist....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (4. August 2012)

Ich war heute auch bike-faul und habe im Garten gesessen und selbst gemachtes Eis gemampft.

... mal sehen, pb ich mich morgen motivieren kann. Wenn dann aber nur morgen Vormittag, weil ich den Rest des Tages ausgebucht bin.


----------



## Maui_Jim (4. August 2012)

oldrizzo schrieb:


> ich werde morgen vormittag nicht biken gehen, weil wir brunchen. so ein mist....



Mmmmmmmh, guten Appetit!

Wir nehmen eine Trail für dich mit, vielleicht auch 2 oder 3

;-)


----------



## oldrizzo (4. August 2012)

danke... vermutlich raffe ich mich am nachmittag frustriert auf, um dann doch noch eine runde (oder 2 oder 3 zu drehen)....


----------



## Deleted 68955 (5. August 2012)

Ich werde heute doch nicht Biken - Die heutige Ausgabe der Frankfurt Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung ist zu interessant


----------

